# Georgia Inlet Fishing



## Bryannecker (Sep 10, 2011)

Georgia inlet on the coast fishing in saltwater. Traversing the inlet was tricky but worth the effort as you will see in this video.
The end result was a delicious meal.

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 11, 2011)

The private setting was made in error and has now been corrected.


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 11, 2011)

Bryannecker said:


> The private setting was made in error and has now been corrected.



Here is the net result of that trip in the form of fine dining.


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 11, 2011)

This is the updated public version.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 11, 2011)

Started smelling the salt in the air and it's taste on my lips, while watching. Almost thought I was there. The fish supper with iced tea taste was mighty good also, even though it's was only my imagination.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice job Capt. Jimmy!

I haven't been to that area to fish in quite a while now.  You are making me want to make the trip soon!


----------



## turkeyslaya (Sep 22, 2011)

Bryannecker, That looks like McQueens, is it? If so, I also have had some very tricky navigations inside on low tide. Also beached the boat on the southside of the inlet at high tide...trying to pick up the wife and daughter after their afternoon of sun and fun... they don't fish!


----------

